# Genius Navigator 535 Agama - Makros?



## Illuminatum (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Falls ihr hier falsch bin - sorry. Dann bitte ich einen mod, mich richtig zu verschieben 
Also, kennt jemand von euch die "Genius Navigator 535 Agama"-Maus? Ich habe eben jene schon etwas länger und erst eben herausgefunden, dass sie Makros ausführen kann xD

Nun die Frage: Wie kann ich Mausklicks standardisieren? Ich schaffe es nur mit Tastatureingaben 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Oder kann mir jemand eine Seite nennen, die Makros anbietet?

Danke im Vorraus!
Illu


----------

